# Knaus Sun Ti 650 MF on the M20 Mon 9th Sept



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

We were Richard & Becky in our Knaus Sun Ti on our way home after 17 nights in France - frantically waving to another Knaus Sun Ti 650 MF (T2 H--) as you overtook us.

Apologies if we seemed nuts, but I think yours is the only Sun Ti that has ever passed us!


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Trouble is you tend not to see people when you are passing. Coming towards you yes


Carol


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Well we were heading up the M20 on our way back from 16 nights in France on Monday 2nd, and we have a Sun Ti 600LF, so it wasn't us. But we did pass a Knaus of some sort somewhere on the way home and it was one of the very few that we saw. Saw quite a few Knaus caravans in France, but not motorhomes. We've only had this van a month now, and loving it (apart from the faults and the things we still don't understand :roll: ) so we keep looking out for others. Lots of Hymers about. So common, aren't they! :lol: 


Chris
(erstwhile* Hymer owner)


*prompted to use this word by a post I read earlier
:lol:


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

We saw a 600 on the Boulogne Aire on Sunday night, but it was Dutch, so that wasn't you either!

This was a 650 MF, and the occupants were waving back just as frantically!


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Does this define Knaus Sun Ti owners, half are frantic and the rest oblivious? :lol: :lol: 

Alan


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

loads of knus over here, mostly older models though.


----------



## jonasw19 (Jun 11, 2010)

'fraid I haven't the Knaus to wave back

 

PS first completely pointless post and first use of emoticon. Is this the start of something painful?


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

jonasw19 said:


> 'fraid I haven't the Knaus to wave back
> 
> 
> 
> PS first completely pointless post and first use of emoticon. Is this the start of something painful?


It gets easier, to the point where it's quite painless. Almost enjoyable in fact. 

Chris


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

rosalan said:


> Does this define Knaus Sun Ti owners, half are frantic and the rest oblivious? :lol: :lol:
> 
> Alan


Yup, that's us.


----------



## lucylocket (Jan 13, 2012)

*Knaus*

If it was a toll road it definitely wasn't us apart from the cheeky so & so's who put one on the N10 *****
:twisted:


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

ChrisandJohn said:


> ...We've only had this van a month now, and loving it (apart from the faults and the things we still don't understand :roll: ) so we keep looking out for others. Lots of Hymers about. So common, aren't they! :lol:
> 
> Chris
> (erstwhile* Hymer owner)
> ...


Hi Chris. I also have a 600 LF. If you have any questions then PM me. I am I. Canada at the moment but get wifi ocassionally

Regards
Andrew


----------

